# OverDrive's Audiobook App for iPhone® Now Available in Apple® App Store



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Free Application Enables Wireless Audiobook Downloads on iPhone®, iPadTM, and iPod touch® From Public Libraries and Major Booksellers

CLEVELAND, OH--(Marketwire - April 21, 2010) - OverDrive (www.overdrive.com), the leading global distributor of audiobooks and eBooks to libraries and retailers, today announced the availability of OverDrive's free audiobook application for iPhone®, iPad™, and iPod touch®. With OverDrive® Media Console™ for iPhone, users can now wirelessly download MP3 audiobooks from OverDrive-powered library and retail websites to their Apple® device. Audiobooks for over-the-air download are available from more than 10,000 libraries worldwide, as well as major retailers such as BarnesAndNoble.com, BooksOnBoard.com, Borders.com, and WHSmith.co.uk.

* The free audiobook app for iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch can be accessed in iTunes® and on the Apple App Store (http://bit.ly/OverDriveiPhone).
* To find libraries and retailers that offer MP3 audiobook downloads, visit http://search.overdrive.com.

OverDrive Media Console for iPhone provides the same superior audiobook experience as OverDrive's other desktop and mobile applications, which boast millions of Windows®, Mac®, Android™, Windows Mobile®, and BlackBerry® users worldwide. Best-selling and new release audiobooks from OverDrive are divided into parts for convenient mobile downloading and can be navigated using MediaMarkers™. With the audiobook app, users can also create bookmarks and resume from the last point played. Audiobooks from the public library automatically expire so there is never a late fee.

OverDrive provides download services for thousands of libraries, retailers, and schools worldwide, with support for Windows, Mac, iPod, iPhone, iPad, Sony® Reader™, nook™, Windows Mobile, Android, and BlackBerry. For the latest information on OverDrive's download services for libraries, become a fan on Facebook (http://facebook.com/overdriveforlibraries) or subscribe to OverDrive's Digital Library Blog (http://blogs.overdrive.com/library).

OverDrive also operates the Digital Bookmobile (www.digitalbookmobile.com), a high-tech 18-wheeler traveling North America on behalf of public libraries to raise awareness about free library downloads.

About OverDrive
OverDrive is a leading full-service digital distributor of eBooks, audiobooks, music, and video. We deliver secure management, DRM protection, and download fulfillment services for hundreds of publishers and thousands of libraries, schools, and retailers serving millions of end users. OverDrive has been named to the EContent 100 as a company that matters most in the digital content industry. Founded in 1986, OverDrive is based in Cleveland, OH. www.overdrive.com

http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/OverDrives-Audiobook-App-for-iPhone-Now-Available-in-Apple-App-Store-1151593.htm


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Awesome, I've been waiting for this. I checked back last year and they said one was on the works. WOOT!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I really wish it also would work for eBooks... Think that is in the works with Overdrive or is it out of the realm of possibilities?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

So cool!! Thanks for posting this. 

Melissa


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the post, I just downloaded it to my itouch. I'm already signed up for the kindle but it will be easier with the itouch!

Theresam


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok how do you get the books from the library (already checked out) to the iphone?

Melissa


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

First you can only check out the mp3 books and get them on iphone or ipad.  But you also have to check them out on the phone or ipad and then it will start the download.  It is not documented well and I spent some time last night trying to figure it out.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure how to download to my itouch ....


----------

